# reversing camera problem



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,there.I have just about finished installing an XTRONS TD702G double din unit with sat nav, DVT, bluetooth etc and everything is working fine but I cannot get the reversing camera to work. I have the power at the back of my car to my reverse light, the camera signal cable plugged in correctly. But there is also a pink wire that the handbook says is "reverse in" what do I wire to this? is it the live from a reverse light or earth or something else? Many thanks if you can please help with this.


----------



## Tarheel75 (May 23, 2011)

The reverse in wire is looking for a +12 volt trigger while the vehicle is in reverse. I've always pulled a wire back to the plug on the reverse light, tap into the wire that sends voltage to the bulb when reverse is on, and routed the wire back up font hidden and protected. Sometimes you can find the wire up front, but it is usually easier for me to just pull my own.


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

What kind of vehicle is it?


----------

